# Coming soon: Vandy Vape Pulse X Kit!



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

Jis guys, you know I'm a Pulse nut at the moment. Imagine my surprise when I saw Tony B post this yesterday! Look at the wattage on the screen... 



I've Googled all I can, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of info on it yet. Really excited to see what it holds in store.

THIS will be updated with the details as soon as it becomes available apparently

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (2/8/18)

Noooooooooooo..........

I will have to get one ......

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VapingSquid (2/8/18)

10 more watts and it get's an X badge? 
There's a lot of incremental upgrades in the vape world, and I can't help but wonder how much trash and tooling requirements this creates for 10 watts and an upgraded pull ribbon or centered 510.
</rant>
It is pretty, though.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (2/8/18)

Day one buy...


----------



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

jl10101 said:


> 10 more watts and it get's an X badge?
> There's a lot of incremental upgrades in the vape world, and I can't help but wonder how much trash and tooling requirements this creates for 10 watts and an upgraded pull ribbon or centered 510.
> </rant>
> It is pretty, though.



Yeah, I sincerely hope that the 90W is just for the build he has in there and not the max for the device. If it's just a 10W increase, that would be sad. I'm hoping for 100W at least. That would be cool.

The form factor is pretty much the same, so it stands to reason that they're only creating different colour side panels and throwing a new chip in there or upgrading the old one, but that then begs the question, could they not just have released a SW update and achieved the same?

I might rather invest in some of these if it's not significantly better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dobie (2/8/18)

Chances are it now supports a 21700 and that is why it will now support up to 100W or a bit more.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

Dobie said:


> Chances are it now supports a 21700 and that is why it will now support up to 100W or a bit more.



That would also be cool!

PS: Your username and pic just cracks me up. I love Anchorman


----------



## Dobie (2/8/18)

Hahaha, the pic actually comes from before the movie, and the Username is actually personally relevant. I have never even noticed before and I rewatched Anchorman 2 just a week ago!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/8/18)

If they up the battery to 21700, we looking at R1000 +


----------



## Gimli (2/8/18)

Cant wait to see more about his, love the Pulse 80w and planning on getting the Pulse BF kit at vapecon, and waiting for a Vandy Vape Capstone RDA in the post right now


----------



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


> If they up the battery to 21700, we looking at R1000 +



You'll be looking at R1000+ anyway. It's a kit, not just the mod, and the Pulse 80W already sold for about a grand sans atty, so yeah. I think prepare for like R1200 for the kit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/8/18)

True. Everything is going up. 

Maybe time to import the Mach On3 from USV before the price goes even higher


----------



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

Gimli said:


> Cant wait to see more about his, love the Pulse 80w and planning on getting the Pulse BF kit at vapecon, and waiting for a Vandy Vape Capstone RDA in the post right now



Everytime I read "Vapecon" I throw up in my mouth a little because I can't go  I have to wait for the next Cape Town edition to come around. The last time it did I happened to be in town with my son, and walking around the expo with a stroller is frowned upon. Meanwhile it's like Club Shibby at home


----------



## Dobie (2/8/18)

The RDA seems like it is going to be a mix between a Drop and a Pulse 24. Flat postless deck like the pulse, with "Drop like" Airflow if that makes sense. Depending on the height of the deck it might no make the best RSA. 

Complete speculation with no evidence is fun!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SHiBBY (2/8/18)

Dobie said:


> Complete speculation with no evidence is fun!



Of course yes! With enough speculation, at least one person should be able to say "BOOYAA! I WAS RIGHT!" once ECC has come and gone  I would make it fun and make it a small competition but I've nothing to offer in terms of a prize, sooooo bragging rights perhaps? LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/8/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Of course yes! With enough speculation, at least one person should be able to say "BOOYAA! I WAS RIGHT!" once ECC has come and gone  I would make it fun and make it a small competition but I've nothing to offer in terms of a prize, sooooo bragging rights perhaps? LOL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/8/18)

Looks good hope they dont take too long to release it.


----------



## Dolfie (5/8/18)

Dolfie said:


> Looks good hope they dont take too long to release it.





Dolfie said:


> Looks good hope they dont take too long to release it.


----------



## SHiBBY (5/8/18)

Dolfie said:


> View attachment 140961



Nooo man, what is this now. So the 21700 happened which is good, but that RDA looks silly. Looks like juice holes at the top of that bloody totem pole in the middle is supposed to hit your wick directly, but why oh why. The Fountain RDA.


----------



## Dobie (5/8/18)

It actually seems like it is a dual vertical coil to me. And if you look closely, there seems to be holes top and bottom, which means it would squonk juice over your little tufts at the top of the coil, as well as at the bottom. 

Could be very interesting.


----------



## Dolfie (5/8/18)

Dobie said:


> It actually seems like it is a dual vertical coil to me. And if you look closely, there seems to be holes top and bottom, which means it would squonk juice over your little tufts at the top of the coil, as well as at the bottom.
> 
> Could be very interesting.


Yes dont know about the RDA hope they sell the mod separately.


SHiBBY said:


> Nooo man, what is this now. So the 21700 happened which is good, but that RDA looks silly. Looks like juice holes at the top of that bloody totem pole in the middle is supposed to hit your wick directly, but why oh why. The Fountain RDA.


Regardless of the RDA I will buy it get another Recurve and I am shorted. RSQ is also bringing out 21700 mod only panel and juice bottle that is different.


----------



## daniel craig (5/8/18)

Wotofo Launched a ReCurve Squonk device as well.


----------



## Dobie (5/8/18)

Yip. I am actually looking forward to this one too. Bad experience with my 510 leaking in my pulse. Vandy Vape have dispatched a replacement body, but whether our customs and SAPO deem me worthy of receiving it remains to be seen.

If I do receive it I am going to use the faulty body to see how much of a mission the mod is for it to support a 21700, seems you don't have to sand of much.


----------



## SHiBBY (6/8/18)

daniel craig said:


> Wotofo Launched a ReCurve Squonk device as well.



That's a mech though right? I'm done with mechs. I like my reg boxes


----------



## Dobie (6/8/18)

Yip, bypass only regulated. Mech woth safety features.


----------



## Gimli (7/8/18)

http://www.vandyvape.com/kit/kit/Pulse_X_BF_kit/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (7/8/18)

Now this I want!!!
That Blue looks Awesome!! Im also very interested in this RDA, Great that you can do Vertical and Horizontal builds plus the Squonk action is a bit different, More Gadgety
I like it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/8/18)

i like

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Anvil (7/8/18)

That RDA looks interesting, but the big draw for me is the 21700 support. I have plenty 21700s and there was no way I was going get the previous gen pulse if it meant buying even more batts to go in only 1 device. Very glad they fixed that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gimli (7/8/18)

I'm happy sticking with my current pulse 80w, just hope they will release a software update to bring some of the new features to it, I don't see the need to upgrade for just 10w more

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/8/18)

Frosted Black please........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/8/18)

When will it be in South Africa


----------



## SHiBBY (8/8/18)

I'm contemplating whether I should wait for the new one or rather get myself some custom stabwood panels from CS Wood Designs. It's so awesome. Chatted to the owner, Chris the other day and he is happy to ship to SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dobie (8/8/18)

Could always get both, either way I am pretty sure the new mod will have the same dimensions. Modding the existing 80w by simply shaving off a bit of plastic here and there easily made it 21700 compatible, so I would think they just made the walls thinner from the get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/8/18)

When is it launching


----------



## JurgensSt (14/8/18)

Somewhere in September I've read

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Franky3 (31/8/18)

Do yourself a flavor and go watch the vaping bogan's review on this. This will be my next mod. All I need is a squonker then I have every kind of mod that I am interested in....for now.


----------



## Dreadside (1/9/18)

I have the 80w, only want the g10 pannels and they fit the 80w

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

